# Luigi and more!



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Okay! soo the other day I decided to take some photos of some model buildings that I scratch built out of wooden stir sticks, for my model railroad  annd my good friend, Luigi from the movie Cars, thus the title. 
I hope you enjoy, I'm trying to think.... I believe I made the model buildings around the age of 13-15 or so.. I'll share more on methods I used and materials used to make them


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Some more photos...


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Cool project. I like how you did your shading and rust.:thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

annd some more. I hope I'm not boring you!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I think this is it! haha


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

thanks for the kind words Harrison, I loved doing the weathering  and for anyone who's interested to get the rust, mud, and dust weathered look, I used mostly art 'chalk' which worked fantastic!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

That's some good work! The rust on the wall and the rickety looking barn planks are real nice touches.


----------



## civic2n2000 (Jan 19, 2011)

how much time was involved in the first one ?


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

civic2n2000 said:


> how much time was involved in the first one ?


To answer that question.... too many to count. haha I have no idea actually.... as a 13 year old I had time to spend


----------



## beelzerob (May 2, 2010)

I demand at least a few pics of your model railroad setup. I have boxes and boxes of that stuff, waiting for me to someday decide to take on yet another hobby....


----------



## cheese9988 (Jan 4, 2010)

I love model railroads, used to have a big table full of stuff when I was a kid. Maybe someday I'll get back into it. Show us some pics!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm telling ya, those building are amazing. I love every one of them. They all have their own character and I can completely see them in a model train set up. They are perfect in every way. Fantastic work.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for your compliments!  annd sadly. I having nothing to show for a layout... my dad and I had started but just never got to it :s Maybe someday when I have the time I'll get one to show you all! But until then it's just the building.. I forgot to mention that the shingles are also made out of the same stir sticks, using a jig I had made, to make them up 

Thank you all again!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Those are sweet. They all look real. Amazing work. I love the old barn. I'm interested in how you got the weathered look on the roof of the barn and the water tower.

None of the Luigi pics show up on my screen. I have a 3 year old that loves him some Cars. If it has Lightning on it, he wants it. Dosnt matter what it is.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Very intricate, detailed work. Not evenly remotely boring.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Exceptionally well done. Your sense of scale and feel shows in those buildings. I've done some scale models, and can appreciate the time and effort for fit and finish.












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is really some great work.

What scale is your railroad? From looking at the pictures those models look relatively large.

George


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I want to thank you all so much for the encouragement you've shown! I appreciate it a lot! 

I work with O scale and mostly with Lionel... I guess when I got started on scratch building it just clicked and began to love it! Hoping to find some time to make some more models sometime soon 

To answer one question that was asked with the weathering, The roof of the shed: I painted the shingles, with an acrylic paint, and then there may actually be some ground cover spread over it, to look like moss. As well as art pastels? (sorry I'm lacking the right word) or art 'chalk'? Which for the record, works AMAZING! I highly recommend it  As for the water tower roof, I painted again with a grey acrylic and for the rust I used art 'chalk' but I also used shoe polish/shine. Which also worked quite well for weather here and there.

If any of you are wondering or are interested in model railroading I have tutorials on how to make ground cover and make it a custom color. For way cheaper, I might add  As well as shingles, asphalt roads brick walls... annd I guess that's it!

Thank you again! and have an awesome day!

Levi

P.s. I tried reposting the photos of Luigi so maybe you can view them now.. I forgot to add that his hat is missing.. I had made one out of clay but I lost it :s
anyways! I'm off.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

Danged if they dont look like they could be used on a movie setting,circa "The old West".


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

Well done! I am just starting to set up my old Lionel set for my kids. It was originally my Dad's from the 40's... neat to combine this hobby with woodworking.


----------



## usmc6531 (Jan 26, 2011)

Awesome project, I love the small details you added, really brings it togethor!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I can't thank you all enough! It means soo incredibly much!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Buddy, you are a natural, great work, you have an eye for it. We appreciate you sharing your hard work and time with us. You have a bright future ahead of you, just remember, in wood working, you are the artist so make it the way you want to and have fun.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Beautiful details. Stuck in a photo with no items for perspective, one would never no they were not full size buildings stuck out in the sticks somewhere.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Levi, those are quite simply awesome. Really nice work and I agree that they look like they could be any number of old barns and buildings I pass by when I'm driving. Awesome!:thumbsup:

John


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

The more this thread goes on the more I want to start making another model! haha Thank you again so much for your words of encouragement


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Don't just think about it buddy................get on it and make another one. I for one, would love to see a pictorial step by step of how you build one of these. :thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Ken, I will definitely see to making a tutorial  Sometime soon hopefully. 
Today I was wondering what I should make.. any ideas, anyone on a type of building? If you have a pic of an older style building I would love to hear from you if you have any suggestions!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I most certainly do have a suggestion. All of your building have the old west feel to them. How about a saloon?









If not, then maybe a hotel or general store. Any type of old west building would definitely suit the style of buildings that you have already made.
Ken


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

I would definitely be interested in trying out to make up a general store, or hotel. I thought of last night, a cool model would be an old country church  I'll let you all know when I decide what I'm making


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Some ideas




























I've built a lot of Styrene kits in HO scale.....
I still have them ......in boxes....not set up........


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

I love these!..Great job.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Wow !!!*

Love the buildings for the train layout.

Inspires me to get my old Lionel out of the attick and get it going again. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Budding business*

You may have a budding business there.
Not sure if the demand would be worth it, but you may take your pics to some local train clubs and see what happens.

You never know. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas! annd thank you again everyone for your compliments 

Due to some peer pressure... haha I've started on making a model country church building, taking some pictures along the way for a tutorial for all who are interested! I'm hoping to get a thread going for it in the near future  Keep posted!


----------

